# heater with controller question



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

i just bought a jehmco heater with controller. just installed it.

i have question regarding cooling or heating mode.

basicall:

- i set my temp to 84 F
- differential should i put 1 (does this mean the temp, if its ever off, will be by 1 F only?) 
- lastly, should i enter in heater mode? C1 or H1? cooling or heating mode?


its my first time using this kind of temp controller. advise would be appreciated! thanks


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I put mine in heating mode and I put mine in Celsius with a 1 degree differential. And yes, it means +/- 1 degree. I chose celsius because I figured a 1 degree F tolerance would cycle my heaters too much, killing them prematurely.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

ahhh interesting. thanks for the input. ill set it to C as well.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

You can also choose F and use +/-2, but I figured it kind of split the difference to go 1 degree C.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

yea sounds about right. ill go with your advice.

are you using a jehmco heater? how are you finding it? its my first time using heater with a controller. dont know the quality of this unit.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, I'm running the jehmco. I believe Tony and I commented on your thread when you asked about it. I have been running mine for 6 months now, synchronizing 2x250 w stealth heaters. I really like it. Temperatures are steady and I see at a glance on the digital display what the measured temperature is also.

Here's a pic of it in my stand:


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

m_class2g said:


> yea sounds about right. ill go with your advice.
> 
> are you using a jehmco heater? how are you finding it? its my first time using heater with a controller. dont know the quality of this unit.


The Jehmco appears to be a re-rebadged Ranco unit. Rancos are extremely reliable industrial grade HVAC controllers.

http://www.etcsupply.com/


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

fkshiu said:


> The Jehmco appears to be a re-rebadged Ranco unit. Rancos are extremely reliable industrial grade HVAC controllers.


Yup, that's what they are. Ranco units.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I just got mine this weekend and will be setting up once I get my damn tank noise and leaky bulkheads fixed. These tips will come in handy! I'll be running 2x500w heaters off of it. 

Yeah, I peeled off the Jehmco sticker and it says Ranco....not that they were hiding anything cuz pretty well anyone who's seen the Ranco would recognize it. Jehmco basically put it together for aquarists so that its plug and play and I appreciate that.


----------



## m_class2g (Apr 21, 2010)

thanks for the helpful info guys!

its been a few days since i set it up. so far so good! i might get another for my 120 gal tank. im currently using 2 300 W fluval E heaters on that right now.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad you like it. I'm hoping to get another one soon also. Dang, someone should arrange a GB and see if we can get a deal on these. (hint, hint).


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

thinking of getting a controller that able to plug two heaters....the one you got from Jehmco....which model?.....thanks in advance



2wheelsx2 said:


> Glad you like it. I'm hoping to get another one soon also. Dang, someone should arrange a GB and see if we can get a deal on these. (hint, hint).


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

I believe it's the ETC-1R. You can buy one with 2 outlets (it costs more), but it isn't necessary (John at Jehmco told me that himself) as you can plug a multi-plug outlet into it (I can't remember for sure, but I think it only takes 2 prong and not grounded plugs though) and plug multiple heaters in (as you see in my pic) above. The lowest rating for the controllers is 1500 watts, so unless you exceed that, you'll only need the one controller and one plug.


----------



## seanyuki (Apr 22, 2010)

Thanks Garry for the info.....



2wheelsx2 said:


> I believe it's the ETC-1R. You can buy one with 2 outlets (it costs more), but it isn't necessary (John at Jehmco told me that himself) as you can plug a multi-plug outlet into it (I can't remember for sure, but I think it only takes 2 prong and not grounded plugs though) and plug multiple heaters in (as you see in my pic) above. The lowest rating for the controllers is 1500 watts, so unless you exceed that, you'll only need the one controller and one plug.


----------

